
GitHub deplatforms Code of Merit Author Roberto Rosario - PassingCroft
Rosario&#x27;s account had been in a sort of limited state for years which didn&#x27;t allow people to follow him on GitHub. According to sources close to GitHub, the platform had enough but had to wait until the Linux Kernel adoption of a code of conduct story died down to take down the Code of Merit repository. Terms of service violations were cited as the reason to take down the repositories and the account. In addition to the Code of Merit the repositories and organizations for Awesome Django and Mayan EDMS were taken down too. In total these three projects alone had more than 11,000 stars and 3,000 forks. Awesome Django and Mayan EDMS are two of the most influential and well known Django projects and second in popularity to Django itself. GitHub censorship is affecting thousands of developers that rely on Awesome Django for their work.<p>Only a copy of Awesome Django survives in the service named GitLab. As can be seen this is the 5th most popular repository in the entire site, and ranks higher than even some of GitLab&#x27;s own products: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlab.com&#x2F;explore&#x2F;projects&#x2F;starred<p>GitHub joins the Python Software Foundation, the Django Software Foundation and the International Games Developer Association in their effort to silence Rosario and his movement against code of conducts in free open source projects. All three organizations had already removed or force Rosario to resign from positions in their organizations and have blacklisted him from their events.<p>Rosario&#x27;s last appearance at a Django&#x2F;Python event was in 2016 for the talk about his free open source heart monitoring system using Arduino and Django. At the beginning of the talk he confirms that talk will be his last public appearance at a Django&#x2F;Python event, either as speaker or audience: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=rubzEAojf-k<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;code-of-merit.org&#x2F;
======
vanous
I would also like to know. I have watches the video and read the manifesto on
GitLab. Was there some backlash?

